# Bully Stick Alternatives....?



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I did a search and couldn't find any relevant threads so I opted to post a new one, hopefully this is the correct section.

Anyway, I've been buying Red Barn Bully Sticks for my 4 month old puppy and she absolutely loves them... and knowing that they are natural and digestible is a big plus for me. It usually takes her a few days to get through an entire one which is great because they do last a while but I'm tired of paying $12.99 for a 3 pack! I've found bully sticks online for a little cheaper and ordered some but in the mean time what are some good alternatives that are: a) reasonably priced b) natural/digestible/healthy c) available at petsmart/petco?

TIA for any help!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I just checked the website http://www.bullysticks.com and they have a new stick that has knots on the ends.









Prices range from $5.99 to $11.99

the price is more but I don't see the dogs/pups chewing through them as fast.

There are a lot of different products on their site. I always bought the Select Bullies as they were thicker than what I could buy in the stores around here. 6" Select are 19.09 for 10.

Val


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

> Originally Posted By: tre_... but in the mean time what are some good alternatives that are: a) reasonably priced b) natural/digestible/healthy c) available at petsmart/petco?
> 
> TIA for any help!


Not at the pet stores but almost ANY grocery store will have beef knuckle bones.

Cheap, safe and VERY good!! Will keep a 4 month old pup busy for DAYS!!


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated!

For the beef knuckle bones is there anything specific I need to look/ask for? And they will be near the steaks/meat dept I assume? My grocery shopping is limited to lunch meat and top ramen so bare with me here!


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

You will find them in the fresh or packaged beef section at the grocery store. If you can't find them just ask at the butcher counter for Beef knucles.


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

No luck at the safeway or frys today... the butcher told me that the bone marrow was 'the same thing'..?


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Yes and no, marrow bone is usually the long bone. The knucle bone is the actual joint. I forgot to have you ask if they had soup bones, some times they will call them that.


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

I"ll ask for that tomorrow. Will the marrow suffice for my puppy if I cannot find the knuckle/soup bones? Also, the butcher said he could cut the marrow into smaller pieces, is this ideal or is it best to just give the whole thing?

Thanks so much for your help


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

If you can get a smaller knucle bone whole should be fine. If they cut it watch how much bone the pup is able to get chewed off. Lakota would destroy a cut knucle bone and have too much bone fragments in his stool which made him constipated.

If you are talking Marrow bone (long leg bone) you want to be careful that it is long enough that the pup can't get it jammed or hooked on their teeth. I have heard people giving short marrow bones and the dogs got them wedged on their teeth and the had to go to the Vet, dog had to be sedated and the bone cut off. 

So bigger is usually better unless the pup really won't try to tackle a large knucle bone. 

Val


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

http://www.bestbullysticks.com

The thick 12" sticks are $2.09 each right now.

~Kristin


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

they are on sale for $1.89 now and i love them. Great product and better than the $5 ones for the price.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

jimmym1981, where are they on sale for that price?

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Oh, I see--that's the price for the standard sticks. It's totally worth an extra 20 cents to get the thicker ones.

~Kristin


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Coupon code "DECEMBER" will get you 5% off. Not much, but every little bit helps!

~Kristin


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks for the link and coupon code! The shipping was just as much as the bully sticks


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Really? I'm planning to buy 13 and the shipping to me is $10.88, so less than half. It's still cheaper than buying from the local stores.

~Kristin


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiOh, I see--that's the price for the standard sticks. It's totally worth an extra 20 cents to get the thicker ones.
> 
> ~Kristin










Kristin, i just ordered those standard ones, and didnt even see the other ones!!! So i called and they didnt cancel my order, they just filled the order with the bigger ones! I lost out on 2 sticks, but if they last longer, im all about it. Thanks! i should learn not to make decisions that early after i wake up!!!


----------



## tre_ (Nov 18, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: balakaiReally? I'm planning to buy 13 and the shipping to me is $10.88, so less than half. It's still cheaper than buying from the local stores.
> 
> ~Kristin


Ya the shipping was the same for me, but I was planning on buying 5 of them so I opted to just get a dozen of them so the shipping didnt seem so expensive!


----------

